# Top racing moments on youtube?



## montage (27 Feb 2009)

show those youtube links!


----------



## mondobongo (27 Feb 2009)

And Millars gone.


----------



## maurice (27 Feb 2009)

Descent into Gap, Armstrong Vino & Beloki


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iqwARP2BvQ


----------



## montage (27 Feb 2009)

feel sorry for beloki there


----------



## Steve Austin (27 Feb 2009)

the most amazing clip ever!!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBtCaLYFKjo&feature=related


----------



## roadiewill (27 Feb 2009)

last years tour, down the mountain...literally


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Js7B8cZfXj0


----------



## Skip Madness (27 Feb 2009)

Sean Kelly in the last few kilometres of the 1992 Milano-Sanremo.

Cancellara destroys the field in Compiegne.


----------



## Dave5N (27 Feb 2009)

A true hero


----------



## Keith Oates (28 Feb 2009)

This is a great thread and is worth making into a sticky for this section of the forum IMO.

Only problem out here is the time taken to down load the Sean Kelly clip has taken me well over 30 mins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chfp77 (28 Feb 2009)

I know he's not everyones favorite,but still.... 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Yf1nJYkCHQ


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2009)

Sorry for another Lance Armstrongclip, Alpe D'Huez 2001..
but the music fit's so well


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHJErrp4eOw&feature=related


----------



## Ludwig (1 Mar 2009)

Has to be the Abdu crash in the finishing straight in Paris, Armstrong v Pantaini on Ventoux, Roche emerging from the clouds on that mountain stage in 87.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2009)

Two for the price of one: Fignon vs. Fuerte duel for the win, then Delgardo vs. Roche for the Yellow jersey - on La Pagne in 1987 and Roche collapsing after almost catching Delgardo. And even a glimpse of one of my favourite grimpeurs, Parra.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2009)

Luis Herrera winning on the Alpe d'Huez as an amateur! (1984) Good bit of Fignon, Hinault and Millar too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (4 Mar 2009)

And then in 1985... Parra and Herrera taking apart the field and coming in together.


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Mar 2009)

Armstrong and Pantani on Mt. Ventoux 2000 Tour de France!!!!!!!!!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXPXHK7I1iQ


----------



## Keith Oates (7 Mar 2009)

Another Armstrong and Ullrich moment including the 'handbag' crash!!!!!!!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQuGdQ6PkmI&NR=1


----------



## Hilldodger (7 Mar 2009)

There's a clip on there somewhere of two guys track standing a tandem on the banking at Saffron Lane

Here it is 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml4HN3B51kc


----------



## Paul_L (7 Mar 2009)

"That looks like Stephen Roche! It's Stephen Roche"

Still makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQojh-wqL04


----------



## Paul_L (7 Mar 2009)

another Armstrong one but this one is the tribute to Fabio Cassartelli in 1995


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaHsY6nuab0&feature=related


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2009)

Paul_L said:


> "That looks like Stephen Roche! It's Stephen Roche"
> 
> Still makes the hairs stand up on the back of my neck.
> 
> ...




Yep, and which I already put up - see above No.13!


----------



## Paul_L (7 Mar 2009)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yep, and which I already put up - see above No.13!




Ooops!

Ah well it's worth being on twice!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Mar 2009)

Paul_L said:


> Ooops!
> 
> Ah well it's worth being on twice!



True. That stage, which I remember from the time, was so good for so many reasons - the double duel for the stage and then for the yellow and all the other stories of great individual rides.


----------



## oxbob (8 Mar 2009)

Not youtube, but lots of race vids here http://www.videopeloton.com/default.aspx


----------



## RabbitFood (19 Mar 2009)

As a newbiee to road racing myself and getting a lot more into the sport and the history, i have watched the TDR fpr the past 10 years, this thrad is not good for me why im at work, its all i have done since i got int his morning is to watch all these clips ops


----------



## montage (21 Mar 2009)

I'm loving the clips 

Lol rabbitfood, these clips are great for delaying essays!


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Mar 2009)

This one must go in I think. It's Cav in the 2009 Milan - San Remo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1OngdmB2iw


----------



## mondobongo (23 Mar 2009)

Keith Oates said:


> This one must go in I think. It's Cav in the 2009 Milan - San Remo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1OngdmB2iw





Absolutely.


----------



## Molecule Man (23 Mar 2009)

Thanks all, love the Dutch (or is it Flemish) commentary on Milan-San Remo, and the vintage Duffield.
I started watching bike racing (just the TdF on Channel 4 for many years until getting Eurosport) in 1986, so Roche on Alpe d'Huez is a very vivid event in my memory.


----------



## chrisuren (25 Mar 2009)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtZhG2kWVLY&feature=related


----------



## mearle (1 Apr 2009)

Greg Lemond winning the World Championships in 1989.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJSgzHTRg38

Also the famous finish line photo, contrasting Lemond's delight with Sean Kelly's disappointment at another near miss.
http://cdn.overstock.com/images/products/L10861588.jpg
Almost inspires you to train in the rain.


----------



## simon walsh (1 Apr 2009)

What about Lemond V Fignon in the TDF 89 time trial. I can still remember watching it is a young kid. 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyvwtOQYQ-E


Or even boarat 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bx2f9Ze3CA


Chris Boardman TDF94 TT quite possibly one of the best TT experts ever 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjJ60Kx2j8I


----------



## gilbos (1 Apr 2009)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8uyPnIveJo


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (4 Apr 2009)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJeZqIJA5-c


----------



## montage (4 Apr 2009)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJeZqIJA5-c



Brilliant!


----------



## tomkb (9 Apr 2009)

*history of tour de france*


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3uP_IQeyII&feature=related


this is 1 of 12- worth watching for a full history and perspective of the big race


----------



## papercorn2000 (28 Apr 2009)

Can't get YT at work, but look up the final stage of the 1991 TDF. Lemond, the defeated champion was way off the pace, but on the last stage into Paris, where tradition has it that the winner's team leads the race onto the Champs Elysee, Lemond broke away and raced alone at the head of the race onto the CE for the first half lap. If you have to make a statement of defiance, do it with style and panache!


----------



## thomasthompson19 (29 Apr 2009)

Here is the best road rage moment in sports racing!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9nLEBKOEf0


----------



## yenrod (14 May 2009)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPowpIRVOuY


----------



## Will1985 (14 May 2009)

thomasthompson19 said:


> Here is the best road rage moment in sports racing!
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9nLEBKOEf0



Did I blink when the shot of the bike came up???


----------



## cheadle hulme (17 May 2009)

mickeydrippin60 said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJeZqIJA5-c




Brilliant - what was that all about?


----------



## ju5t1n (15 Jun 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwXThquznA0


----------



## HLaB (20 Jun 2009)

Rasmussen's 2005 TT, it must of been the drugs


----------



## Skip Madness (30 Jun 2009)

The final two kilometres of Gilberto Simoni's victory amid thousands at Monte Zoncolan.


----------



## HLaB (16 Jul 2009)

Dag Otto Lauritzen, what an inspiration.


----------



## NickM (17 Jul 2009)

Something a bit different - what it's like racing a streamliner.

NB world champion Slasher Slade's cornering at 2:30...

How the pilot _doesn't_ say "Ooooooh, _shoot!!!_" at the end I do not know


----------



## harryhead (1 Aug 2009)

those videos are great! thanks for sharing!


----------

